# Oscars



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

I want to buy an oscar to couple with my bluegill. I am considering returning the smallest bluegill to the bait shop as it is getting beaten up pretty bad, and I want a fish of similar size to the larger bluegill. I have seen oscars in tanks with bluegill before.. Is it safe? Should an oscar of equal size be able to fend for itself, or would it make lunchmeat of the bluegill? I know that both bluegill and oscars eat live food. That's not a problem to get. 

Any information would be great.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

If anything, I'd suspect the bluegills would be tougher at the same size, but I've never known anyone to keep those 2 species together so I can't help....


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

well the oscars have different personalities so the oscar could get beaten up bad or the oscar would beat everything out of the bluegill the meaner looking the more aggressive i say!


----------

